# Lower trap exercises



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Right in need of some help guys... Basically I've just been to the physio as I've had a shooting pain from my back all the way down to the end of my index finger - the low down is that I've been getting muscle spasms and knots from muscle imbalances. My rhomboids and upper traps are too developed in comparison to my lower traps (through too much pinching of the shoulder blades whilst benching and me personally trying too bring up my middle back loads of bent over rows, etc)

She's given me some Blackburn exercises to do (if this means anything I anyone) but has said that I need to work more on my lower traps.... Soo anyway what are some good exercises for specifically targeting the lower traps?

Note Please refrain from just screaming DEADLIFTS!! At me please lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

deadlifts


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

DBOL


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Prone or incline shrugs - lie face down upon either a high flat bench or an inclined bench, and with arms hanging straight down shrug either a barbell or db's... main point of form is to concentrate on bringing the shoulder blades together, and for that db's make a much better choice IMO because they allow a more natural movement wit the arms pulling outwards slightly at the peak contraction. Don't go too heavy and shoot for moderate reps (8-15).


----------



## ace man (Nov 2, 2010)

Ive been having same problems mate and seeing a Physio at £35 a time ! Muscle imbalance after 20 years plus of training. Ive had to change training for a few months leaving out exercises that pull/push shoulders forwards - no bench press/***** etc. The long and short of it is is to stretch during sessions and after. Best exercise I have found is to suspend yourself under a smith machine using under hand grip with feet only resting on bench, important to keep shoulders back and touch chest to bar.


----------



## ace man (Nov 2, 2010)

Dtlv74 think ill try this,thanks


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ace man said:


> Ive been having same problems mate and seeing a Physio at £35 a time ! Muscle imbalance after 20 years plus of training. Ive had to change training for a few months leaving out exercises that pull/push shoulders forwards - no bench press/***** etc. The long and short of it is is to stretch during sessions and after. Best exercise I have found is to suspend yourself under a smith machine using under hand grip with feet only resting on bench, important to keep shoulders back and touch chest to bar.


Have you been given any rotator cuff exercises to do? They help realign the shoulder joint, especially if it's being pulled out of position by disproportionately strong upper traps or pecs (which often results in poor strength in the rotator cuff group of muscles). Worth checking out the exercises here -

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Infraspinatus/DBLyingExternalRotation.html

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Subscapularis/DBInternalRotationFloor.html

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Infraspinatus/DBUprightExternalRotation.html


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Cheers for the replies, will give the shrugs a go, although I can imagine it being awkward trying to get the lower traps to take the brunt of the movement

Will also give the inverted underhand rows a go

Cheers ma dears


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I've got a similar issue and have been trying to think of exercises to do, I was wondering if hanging from the chin up bar so the shoulder blades etc are pulled up, and then retracting them (almost a reverse shrug) would help. Been giving it a go but can't decide I it's hitting lat's or lower trap's more. Anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The lower traps have three basic functions -

scapular retraction (pulling the shoulder blades together)

sacpular rotation (rotating the shoulder blades up, out, and then down and back inwards)

extension of the thoracic spine (arching the mid back so the top half of your torso leans backwards)

Any exercise which incorporates these movements safely will work the mid and lower traps, and many exercises that work the area like rows can be altered slightly to shift the emphasis a little onto the traps if you concentrate on what your shoulder blades are doing rather than trying to pull from the lats or rhomboids.

As said before though, prone or incline shrugs (with a scapular rotation and slight back bend at the peak contraction) hit the area really hard.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

trap3s


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

griffo13 said:


> trap3s


Reps for posting those - they look effective, can definitely see those working.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for your help guys, I'll try those exercises out. Although at the mo I'm just trying to practice engaging the muscle, the left is fine, but takes me ages on the right, it's like the mind muscle link has almost completely gone.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Close grip behind back shrugs, pref on a smith machine


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

dtlv said:


> The lower traps have three basic functions -
> 
> scapular retraction (pulling the shoulder blades together)
> 
> ...


couldnt say it any better

here's my article for muscletalk on this very issue, points hit on by DLTV

http://articles.muscletalk.co.uk/middle-back.aspx


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> couldnt say it any better
> 
> here's my article for muscletalk on this very issue, points hit on by DLTV
> 
> http://articles.muscletalk.co.uk/middle-back.aspx


Thanks mate. That's a good article buddy - goes into good detail and worth reading for anyone interested. Have just been 'air rowing' the way you describe the db rows - can see that working very well :thumbup1:


----------

